# Ilearned bassai dai but need help.



## thepanjr (Apr 11, 2005)

I learned bassai dai and i need a website where it show s pics of the kats if possibel or instructions how to do the kata. I remember up to the shuto/open handed block. I like learning new katas it makes me happy and energetic. I learned heian yodan and godan they were fun and also teno kata sandan. Heain godan was unoficial learned from my cousin.I just need help on bassai dai.  It was new kata and my best advanced kata learned. I will feel crazy until i learn that kata. it was too goood of a kata. I must know every inch of it. i cant wait about 6 more days for my next session of this kata.It was a really energetic kata to me and i like it just like heain yodan ,teno kata or tekki sho or You may call nefanshin shodan. Im not looking for mistakes on writing because i want t replys to websites really fast on bassai dai. Thanks for the website that do come.I feel like a electricity running through my blood because of this kata. bassai dai is the best kata now in my mind until i learn a really fun kata.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 11, 2005)

thepanjr said:
			
		

> I learned bassai dai and i need a website where it show s pics of the kats if possibel or instructions how to do the kata. I remember up to the shuto/open handed block. I like learning new katas it makes me happy and energetic. I learned heian yodan and godan they were fun and also teno kata sandan. Heain godan was unoficial learned from my cousin.I just need help on bassai dai.  It was new kata and my best advanced kata learned. I will feel crazy until i learn that kata. it was too goood of a kata. I must know every inch of it. i cant wait about 6 more days for my next session of this kata.It was a really energetic kata to me and i like it just like heain yodan ,teno kata or tekki sho or You may call nefanshin shodan. Im not looking for mistakes on writing because i want t replys to websites really fast on bassai dai. Thanks for the website that do come.I feel like a electricity running through my blood because of this kata. bassai dai is the best kata now in my mind until i learn a really fun kata.



Is Bassai Dai a required kata for your next grading or is this unofficial?


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 11, 2005)

thepanjr said:
			
		

> I learned bassai dai and i need a website where it show s pics of the kats if possibel or instructions how to do the kata. I remember up to the shuto/open handed block. I like learning new katas it makes me happy and energetic. I learned heian yodan and godan they were fun and also teno kata sandan. Heain godan was unoficial learned from my cousin.I just need help on bassai dai. It was new kata and my best advanced kata learned. I will feel crazy until i learn that kata. it was too goood of a kata. I must know every inch of it. i cant wait about 6 more days for my next session of this kata.It was a really energetic kata to me and i like it just like heain yodan ,teno kata or tekki sho or You may call nefanshin shodan. Im not looking for mistakes on writing because i want t replys to websites really fast on bassai dai. Thanks for the website that do come.I feel like a electricity running through my blood because of this kata. bassai dai is the best kata now in my mind until i learn a really fun kata.


 
   I realize this may extremely radical thinking for some people on MT but hey here is a novel idea. Why dont you ask your teacher to show you the kata, and if you dont have a teacher why dont you get one instead of learning something half *** off the internet?


----------



## thepanjr (Apr 11, 2005)

i know this officially but i only know parts of it and i want to learn the rest of it. I have like 6 days till y next class till i learn the new kata which i learned. I like to train on katas and it is my newest one so i could get better if i know more of it and train. Definetely it a brow n belt kata but i learned it from another teacher. I have two teachers. I will not show off just practice.Im sorry but i dont want websites anymore. I wont do this agian. Bye. i need more improvements though. wow im back on the red reputation agian and thank you and come agian. I learned something out of your words never learn from interenet. Well ill do my best to get back on the green. Hey other people forget about this thread> just pass by it please. I dont want any more red. well bassai dai is interesting. I dont want to cheat but i still like this kata and you can not stop my like for this kata. So keep in mind that this makes me want to learn it more. So thank you for your comment. it makes me feel to learn the kata even more. So i dont feel bad just happy. I learned enough. no more please.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 11, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> I realize this may extremely radical thinking for some people on MT but hey here is a novel idea. Why dont you ask your teacher to show you the kata, and if you dont have a teacher why dont you get one instead of learning something half *** off the internet?



Robert, he is only a boy, not an adult who should know better.  With that being said...

thepanjr - don't sweat the rep to much.  Keep posting your questions.  I like to see your enthusiasm for the martial arts.  My advice.  Slow down.  Ask your teacher about the kata when you have the chance.  Practice what you know for sure.  Bassai is a difficult form.  There are a lot of moves and you will not learn it in one day.  Be patient, these harder kata are worth the wait to learn correctly.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Apr 11, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Robert, he is only a boy, not an adult who should know better. With that being said...
> 
> thepanjr - don't sweat the rep to much. Keep posting your questions. I like to see your enthusiasm for the martial arts. My advice. Slow down. Ask your teacher about the kata when you have the chance. Practice what you know for sure. Bassai is a difficult form. There are a lot of moves and you will not learn it in one day. Be patient, these harder kata are worth the wait to learn correctly.


Yes, one should not be so harsh on a poster whom posts needing responses other than hard-cold suggestions like something half a$$.


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 11, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> Yes, one should not be so harsh on a poster whom posts needing responses other than hard-cold suggestions like something half a$$.


 I have noticed you have been following me around MT and posting on most, if not all, the same threads I have been for the last couple of days after I exposed you on your fabricated teacher and style.


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 11, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Robert, he is only a boy, not an adult who should know better.  With that being said...


    After reading several of his posts and his profile he is either what you say, a boy, or someone pretending to be one.

    If I went by his user profile alone I would say he is a Troll. 


 thepanjr:
*Real Name*:
  it name too hard for ppl to understand *Location*:
  Toronto *Primary Art and Ranking*:
  a belt lower than everyone.(Truly green) *Interests*:
  karate *Arts*:
  reb tai dai, Iwant to try tkd *Training*:
  katas *Organizations*:
  taofk&j *Occupation*:
  student


----------



## 47MartialMan (Apr 11, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> I have noticed you have been following me around MT and posting on most, if not all, the same threads I have been for the last couple of days after I exposed you on your fabricated teacher and style.


Hmmn, I have no intention of following you around. And I have not fabricated anything,,,,and you cannot prove that he did not exist. And I had more than one instructor and style.


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 11, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> Hmmn, I have no intention of following you around. And I have not fabricated anything,,,,and you cannot prove that he did not exist. And I had more than one instructor and style.


 :lol:
 and you can't seem to prove he did exist...You claimed he exists. ...the burden of proof is on you not me.


----------



## searcher (Apr 11, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> I have noticed you have been following me around MT and posting on most, if not all, the same threads I have been for the last couple of days after I exposed you on your fabricated teacher and style.


This one is of interest me.  As to how you exposed someone over a forum.   I would agree with you after reading some of thepanjr's posts, but I would also have to say that we are here to share knowledge and advice.   We are not really here to pick each other apart.   

thepanjr, I woould like to know which version of Bassai dai you are learning.   Which style does the version come from?   I currently know three version of Passai dai and they all differ somewhat.   If you tell me what style your version comes from I might be able to direct you to a mpeg of your version.

Don't worry about the dingers on your reputation, it builds character.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Apr 11, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> :lol:
> and you can't seem to prove he did exist...You claimed he exists. ...the burden of proof is on you not me.


I have addresses/info on others whom have trained with me under him also. Do you want these?

And lets not hi jack this thread and remain on topic...

I think the thread originator was looking for some supplemental means to "quinch his thirst" for his insatiable eager to learn.


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 11, 2005)

searcher said:
			
		

> 1)[font=&quot]      [/font]This one is of interest me. As to how you exposed someone over a forum. I would agree with you after reading some of thepanjr's posts, but
> 
> 2)[font=&quot]      [/font]I would also have to say that we are here to share knowledge and advice. We are not really here to pick each other apart.



   1)[font=&quot]      [/font]If you send me an email I will tell you about it.

   2)[font=&quot]      [/font]I agree. These forums were made to discuss topics and if possible learn something. However, its when people come here and  claim certain things, claim to have trained in certain arts, or claim to have certain skills that are questionable that do everyone a disservice by spreading their information and knowledge. I am not saying lets round up everyone and put them through an inquisition before they post but I do think when these individuals post and can not or simply will not support their claims that we need to be wary of them. It is that sort of information that misleads people seriously trying to learn something on these boards.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Apr 11, 2005)

_This one is of interest me. As to how you exposed someone over a forum. I would agree with you after reading some of thepanjr's posts, but I would also have to say that we are here to share knowledge and advice. We are not really here to pick each other apart._ 

Yes, the exposure is one-sided without actual physical evidence.

And yes, we should not be here to pock each other apart. For we know nothing of each member personally.


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 12, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> For we know nothing of each member personally.


 Knowing each other personally is not needed. There is no need to know what each others favorite ice cream is in order to reply to what people post here. People post their thoughts and others post theirs. These boards are supposed to be some sort of information/intellectual exchange not a house warming party.


----------



## thepanjr (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey ill just learn it in a couple of weeks or so. It's fine with me. I think i got to excited of this kata. It the hardest kata to me. I saw it was so long. Im learning the modern version in shotokan series. I found the style i go to is not reb tai dai actually its nei tai dai which is wahin ryu. my style i snot 100 percent shotakan. The katas look the same but with more flow and speed. There are definetely more katas than other styles. I saw so much katas which the blac belts did for demonstaration in the tournamnet. I checked the shotoakan website for how many katas are yhere. there is 24 or 26. Most katas are from shotokan. In our style there is heian rokudan. That's weird. I only saw on shotokan website up to heian shodan to godan.


----------



## TimoS (Apr 12, 2005)

thepanjr said:
			
		

> In our style there is heian rokudan. That's weird. I only saw on shotokan website up to heian shodan to godan.



Indeed it is weird, because there is no Heian (or Pinan) 6 in any style I've heard of. Anko Itosu created the 5 Pinan (or Heian) kata, so this sixth must be somebody's own creation


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 12, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> After reading several of his posts and his profile he is either what you say, a boy, or someone pretending to be one.
> 
> If I went by his user profile alone I would say he is a Troll.
> 
> ...



He may be pretending, but I'll give the benefit of the doubt.  In another post of his, he said he just turned 14.  With that being said, I expect a little immaturity.  PM me and I'll fill you in on some more info if you wish.  Regardless, I like his enthusiasm for Karate and I hope those feelings that be bolstered by his membership to MT.

The attitude we are seeing is something common in kids all across America.  They want to learn fast and they want to learn now.  Instant gratification.  That won't take you far in the martial arts though.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 12, 2005)

thepanjr said:
			
		

> Hey ill just learn it in a couple of weeks or so. It's fine with me. I think i got to excited of this kata. It the hardest kata to me. I saw it was so long. Im learning the modern version in shotokan series. I found the style i go to is not reb tai dai actually its nei tai dai which is wahin ryu. my style i snot 100 percent shotakan. The katas look the same but with more flow and speed. There are definetely more katas than other styles. I saw so much katas which the blac belts did for demonstaration in the tournamnet. I checked the shotoakan website for how many katas are yhere. there is 24 or 26. Most katas are from shotokan. In our style there is heian rokudan. That's weird. I only saw on shotokan website up to heian shodan to godan.



Interesting note about heian rokudan.  I've never heard of that before also.  If you learn it, perhaps you could share some information about it with us.  Also, feel free to share more information about Bassai...after you learn all of the moves.  Alot of us have been practicing that form for many years and we may have some insights that may be of interest.


----------



## TimoS (Apr 12, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> They want to learn fast and they want to learn now.  Instant gratification.  That won't take you far in the martial arts though.



That's what I was thinking when I read this from panjr regarding kata Bassai



			
				thepanjr said:
			
		

> Hey ill just learn it in a couple of weeks or so



It's not going to that easy... I've only been doing this style of karate for less than 4 years and I am nowhere near satisfied that I've learned even one kata properly. Sure, I can execute most of our styles core kata quite ok, but the way we're taught, that is only the "outside form" (to use a direct translation of my teacher's words). Then you still need to understand the kata and what's happening there. For us, kata Bassai (we don't have the separate Dai and Sho versions, luckily) is a requirement for 3. dan, and I think for a good reason  The kata itself seems simple, but I can only guess at what kind of applications it contains. We've been shown some of them, and they are very basic applications, even kind of unrealistic (but they help you remember the moves, at least in my case)


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 12, 2005)

TimoS said:
			
		

> It's not going to that easy... I've only been doing this style of karate for less than 4 years and I am nowhere near satisfied that I've learned even one kata properly. Sure, I can execute most of our styles core kata quite ok, but the way we're taught, that is only the "outside form" (to use a direct translation of my teacher's words). Then you still need to understand the kata and what's happening there. For us, kata Bassai (we don't have the separate Dai and Sho versions, luckily) is a requirement for 3. dan, and I think for a good reason  The kata itself seems simple, but I can only guess at what kind of applications it contains. We've been shown some of them, and they are very basic applications, even kind of unrealistic (but they help you remember the moves, at least in my case)



Very good points.  The "moves" may be something you learn quickly, but the "techniques" may take much much longer.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 12, 2005)

*Mod. Note. *
  Please, return to the original topic and keep the discussion at a mature, respectful level. Please review our sniping policy. http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=314 

 Please also take the time to review our policies on fraud-busting by clicking on the Terms and Conditions link at the bottom of every page on MT.

 Feel free to use the Ignore feature to ignore members whose posts you do not wish to read (it is at the bottom of each member's profile). Thank you.

  -NAME
  -MT Moderator-


----------



## thepanjr (Apr 12, 2005)

Im not joking around i am a kid. I know im immature but i like karate. There are kats called matsui kazaa shodan to sandan. Chuck ku san shodan which is pretty long. Empiechui kata. Kenzake shodan and neidan.Hit o no kata, tomboino kata. Utsutsuke, Tkyoko shodan to godan. plenty more kata i didnt hear about.If i do learn heian rokudan i willl share some info on it. Out o fall these i told u i learned Empiechuie kata , chuck ku san shodan, matsui kazaa shodan,utsutsuke, Tkyoko shodan to godan.


----------



## The Kai (Apr 12, 2005)

Take a little time on the spelling and maybe throw a period in once in a while


----------



## TimoS (Apr 12, 2005)

Those kata names sound totally weird to me. If the names are accurate (and no offense, panjr, but you really could look into your spelling. It is quite hard to read what you're trying to say), then they most likely are modern creations (nothing bad in that by itself)


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 12, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Take a little time on the spelling and maybe throw a period in once in a while



Hey, take it easy on this.  There may be more to what you are seeing.  If you would like, I could PM what I see from an educators POV.


----------



## ppko (Apr 12, 2005)

http://emmanuellampaya.tripod.com/umf1katabassaidai.html 
here is some sites for you *note your instructor may perform the Kata slightly different.
http://www.uga.edu/karatedo/video/bassai.dai.brad.html

http://www.i-clps.com/karate/bassaidai.html
http://emmanuellampaya.tripod.com/umf1katabassaidai.html


----------



## thepanjr (Apr 12, 2005)

the spelling ya they are a proble. the names of those katas are real spelling like matsui kazaa, empieuchie kata. Favourite long kata called chuck ku san shodan. theseare katas not known to some american ppl. there are dojos in america but not sure where. There are mostly in toronto in canada. There a lot of katas that are not even in shatokan series. So i feel scared how much i will learn when im a black belt. Must be 4o to 60 or more.They make up katas but with some new moves then the previous katas.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Apr 12, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Take a little time on the spelling and maybe throw a period in once in a while


Hey, I have problems with this also coming from a "condition".

However governed by this statement:
_I feel like a electricity running through my blood because of this kata. bassai dai is the best kata now in my mind until i learn a really fun kata._

The thread orginator seems to be highly motivated. Why "burst his bubble"? Lets give him encouragement to conitinue and.or seek out more personal instruction.

BTW, I am not pointing fingers at you Kai, I was only using your quote as an example. For I can understand the frustration in trying to interpret information posted in this manner-peace. :asian:


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 12, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> _I feel like a electricity running through my blood because of this kata. bassai dai is the best kata now in my mind until i learn a really fun kata._



I read stuff like this and it fires me up.  It reminds me of when I was green and 14 and learning Shotokan...


----------



## 47MartialMan (Apr 12, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I read stuff like this and it fires me up. It reminds me of when I was green and 14 and learning Shotokan...


It fires you up in a good/constructive way or other?


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 12, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> It fires you up in a good/constructive way or other?



In a good way.  When I first started martial arts.  I felt very much the same way.  Drive drive drive.  Learn learn learn.  Fast fast fast.  I am still passionate now.  I have learned to be more patient and to slow down.  To much looking at the finger and missing the moon...


----------



## 47MartialMan (Apr 12, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> In a good way.


Great it may me feel good too,,,but it wasnt my quote but;



			
				thepanjr said:
			
		

> I feel like a electricity running through my blood because of this kata. bassai dai is the best kata now in my mind until i learn a really fun kata.


I hope he keeps going


----------



## thepanjr (Apr 15, 2005)

Why is upnorthkyoska dot is black does that mean he is special or because he is a supporting member. I actually wasted 4 years of my time like slacking now im making up for it. I go to 4 classes than 1 class. So im trying to catch up the time i  was slacking. I went for 4 classes for 6 months.  so far i have earned 1 and a half a year of classes. after i catch up ill still train for 4 classes because i learn a lot. I dont like how much space is in my room i cant even do a kata. Only tekki sho is the one i could od on the hallway. If i do a kata ill disturb the down satairs so i cant do katas. The floor is really weak in my house.Only place i could do kata are in the dojo.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Apr 15, 2005)

thepanjr said:
			
		

> I actually wasted 4 years of my time like slacking now im making up for it. I go to 4 classes than 1 class. So im trying to catch up the time i was slacking. I went for 4 classes for 6 months. so far i have earned 1 and a half a year of classes. after i catch up ill still train for 4 classes because i learn a lot. I dont like how much space is in my room i cant even do a kata. Only tekki sho is the one i could od on the hallway. If i do a kata ill disturb the down satairs so i cant do katas. The floor is really weak in my house.Only place i could do kata are in the dojo.


Hmmn, you mean that 4 classes were per month for 6 months?
Or was that 4 classses per week for 6 months.
Or was that 1 extra class per month?
And, you dont have a yard to practice when you are not at your martial art school?
As far as the black dot...I dont know.

BTW-I salute you for your motivation.


----------



## TimoS (Apr 15, 2005)

thepanjr said:
			
		

> Why is upnorthkyoska dot is black does that mean he is special or because he is a supporting member.



:-offtopic I actually wondered about that also, and the answer seems to be that he has disabled his reputation, at least that's how I understood. Move your cursor over the black spot and you should see this text "upnorthkyosa has disabled reputation" :-offtopic


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 15, 2005)

thepanjr said:
			
		

> Why is upnorthkyoska dot is black does that mean he is special or because he is a supporting member.



When you are a Supporting Member, you can disable your reputation so that it does not appear to the public.  I can still get reputation points, but that information is now private.  I disabled my reputation for two reasons.  First, I don't like popularity contests and I would like the substance of my posts to be judged by what I write.  Secondly, if someone doesn't like you, they can make anonymous comments in your reputation that can be quite offensive.  By turning it off, I don't have to mess around with those things anymore.



			
				thepanjr said:
			
		

> I actually wasted 4 years of my time like slacking now im making up for it. I go to 4 classes than 1 class. So im trying to catch up the time i  was slacking. I went for 4 classes for 6 months.  so far i have earned 1 and a half a year of classes. after i catch up ill still train for 4 classes because i learn a lot.



I started training in MA when I was 11.  My art was Shotokan.  When I was a kid, I often had times when my discipline lapsed and then I had times when I would train really hard.  That is okay.  When you are a kid, you should try lots of things and learn as much as you can.  If you like training in MA, go for it.  If you want to learn how to play an instrument, don't be afraid to balance that with your training.  And don't forget about school!  Set a variety of goals and go for it!



			
				thepanjr said:
			
		

> I dont like how much space is in my room i cant even do a kata. Only tekki sho is the one i could od on the hallway. If i do a kata ill disturb the down satairs so i cant do katas. The floor is really weak in my house.Only place i could do kata are in the dojo.



You can try doing the moves slow and really work on the technique or you could go outside as has already been mentioned.  My recommendation is that you go to the YMCA and get a student pass.  The Y is open at lots of different times and they will have space for you to practice.  Ride your bike or run there so that you can keep fit.  

I practiced at my school when I was in high school.  I got up at 6:00 am and ran to school (2 miles) everyday.  Then I would hit the weights and go to the gym to practice.  If you are creative and you are serious about your goals, you will find a way.

upnorthkyosa


----------



## 47MartialMan (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes, everyone either finally makes up their mind to do it, and it had taken them a little while. or some even "burn out", only to return stronger.


Lots of things happen in a person's lige.

You keep practcing and find any info on any manner to "refference" and add to your knowledge.

A live instructor can help in many ways and set you on other ways so that you can also train on whatever spare time you have.


----------



## thepanjr (Apr 15, 2005)

It is  4 classes per a month. But i go to 16 classes per a month.PLus i train with the teacher 1 hour before and after a class. Like help on kata and pointers. I had to improve alot.So it is 6 hours a month. 56 hours for me in a month. Im getting good enough to pass or so. When i do ill get to learn more advanced katas like bassaI sho or bassai dai. I learned a kata that a higher belt rank than mines by my other teacher. So im lucky


----------



## 47MartialMan (Apr 15, 2005)

thepanjr said:
			
		

> It is 4 classes per a month. But i go to 16 classes per a month.  PLus i train with the teacher 1 hour before and after a class. Like help on kata and pointers. I had to improve alot.So it is 6 hours a month. 56 hours for me in a month. Im getting good enough to pass or so. When i do ill get to learn more advanced katas like bassaI sho or bassai dai. I learned a kata that a higher belt rank than mines by my other teacher. So im lucky


Hi,
Which is 4 or 16 classes? Do you mean by the tuition is for 4, but you actually get in 16?
Nice to have a teacher to give you extra time. He observes your motivation and reward it.


----------



## thepanjr (Apr 15, 2005)

Ya i like going to karate. On tuesday i had my ankle broken. iwas sad that i couldnt go to class. i wanted to go but i still practice basic moves at home. hard to have balance with legs with an ankle thats twisted. I like getting broken parts. I think they get stronger the next time. I liked getting used to them. I had my next broken for two wweks and i only can move to my right side. not even straight. I still did my katas really good.


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 15, 2005)

thepanjr said:
			
		

> Ya i like going to karate. On tuesday i had my ankle broken. iwas sad that i couldnt go to class. i wanted to go but i still practice basic moves at home. hard to have balance with legs with an ankle thats twisted. I like getting broken parts. I think they get stronger the next time. I liked getting used to them. I had my next broken for two wweks and i only can move to my right side. not even straight. I still did my katas really good.


 
 Is anyone else thinking what I am??????


----------



## thepanjr (Apr 15, 2005)

What are you thinking? im confused. Im a kid i sware.Oh i get it. I like pain like injuries but not being hit by someone. Imnot acting stupid. I say true things.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Apr 15, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Is anyone else thinking what I am??????


Not really, care to elaborate?


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 16, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> Not really, care to elaborate?


 In due time......


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 16, 2005)

thepanjr said:
			
		

> What are you thinking? im confused. Im a kid i sware.Oh i get it. I like pain like injuries but not being hit by someone. Imnot acting stupid. I say true things.



You are saying something really stupid right now.  People who say things like this aren't telling the truth.  They are trying to brag.  

Pain is not something you enjoy with the martial arts, its something that happens...you learn to tolerate.  

This attitude that you are trying to express is going to seem pretty phony to just about everybody here.  Think about that.


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 16, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> You are saying something really stupid right now. People who say things like this aren't telling the truth. They are trying to brag.
> 
> Pain is not something you enjoy with the martial arts, its something that happens...you learn to tolerate.
> 
> This attitude that you are trying to express is going to seem pretty phony to just about everybody here. Think about that.


 

 That's kind of what I was thinking. 

*From **thepanjr:*


*Broken ankle?*  Then it changes to *an ankle thats twisted*.. 

*I like getting broken parts*. 

*I had my next broken for two wweks and i only can move to my right side*. 

*I still did my katas really good.*

* ..........*

   Yeah right


----------



## thepanjr (Apr 16, 2005)

I had an ankle broken and a neck and elbow brokena and more. I said i like pain because im used to it.You people have your own opinion in pain. My opinion i like it becaus eim used to it. Im notsure if thsi is right the more pain i  have the more stronger i get. That is another reason. MY ankle is still twisted and i need to learn bassai dai today in class. So sorry i f you thinks its stupid but its my opiinion.


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 16, 2005)

thepanjr said:
			
		

> I had an ankle broken and a neck and elbow brokena and more.* I said i like pain because im used to it.*You people have your own opinion in pain. My opinion i like it becaus eim used to it. Im notsure if thsi is right the more pain i have the more stronger i get. That is another reason. MY ankle is still twisted and i need to learn bassai dai today in class. So sorry i f you thinks its stupid but its my opiinion.


    Its comments like this that I wish people such as yourself were standing in front of me.


----------



## thepanjr (Apr 16, 2005)

Why would you want me to stand in front of you. Im confused. so far i know bassai dai like this open handed and closed handed groin block. Then reinforcement block with the stance like i n heian yodan where u jump and hit the guy with a fist. Then series of sandan blocks with outside block. Then a sweeping block leg move then moreblocks than a shuto(open handed techinique)Tell me why u want me to standin front of u.You want to hurt me oh no. I dont get what u meaqn can u explain.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Apr 16, 2005)

If I had a broken neck, the last thing I would _not ever_ think of doing or can do, is "perform" kata.

Strange thing about pain, too much of it will cause massive physiological reaction to such trama.

In other words, pain is not good because it will cause shock and death.

The old cliche' "No Pain-No Gain" should be changed to "Too Much Pain, Too Insane"

Pain is not about dedication. The level of proficiency and skill is to not have it as often.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 16, 2005)

thepanjr said:
			
		

> I had an ankle broken and a neck and elbow brokena and more. I said i like pain because im used to it.You people have your own opinion in pain. My opinion i like it becaus eim used to it. Im notsure if thsi is right the more pain i  have the more stronger i get. That is another reason. MY ankle is still twisted and i need to learn bassai dai today in class. So sorry i f you thinks its stupid but its my opiinion.



Stop and think before you post.  Read what you write and if it doesn't say what you want it to say, don't hit send.  Erase it and start over.  I have a few questions about your written expression...are you recieving _extra help _ in school on writing?


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 16, 2005)

thepanjr said:
			
		

> Tell me why u want me to standin front of u.You want to hurt me oh no. I dont get what u meaqn can u explain.



No body wants to hurt anyone.  I think that Robert would like to demonstrate a few things so you can learn from it.  Do me a favor, please tell your karate teacher what you told us about pain.  Perhaps then you will learn a few things...


----------



## 47MartialMan (Apr 16, 2005)

Pain *does not* equal to excellence.....


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 16, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> Pain *does not* equal to excellence.....



Pain is a signal that is telling you something...


----------



## searcher (Apr 16, 2005)

Pain sucks in the greatest sense.   Screw all of that pain tollerance macho crap.   You do need to ease back and to something for us.   

STOP-THINK-ACT.   This is all any of us asks of you, thepanjr.   

Nobody likes pain unless they have some severe psychological issues.   You do NEED to talk with your instructor, your parents, and possibly a liscenced counselor.


----------



## The Kai (Apr 16, 2005)

There's alot of signals going off here!!


----------



## TimoS (Apr 16, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> There's alot of signals going off here!!



Oh yes, and one of them is

 :feedtroll 

I wasn't sure for a while, but come on! 



			
				thepanjr said:
			
		

> and a neck and elbow brokena and more


A broken neck and still going to practise ?! I don't think so


----------



## 47MartialMan (Apr 16, 2005)

I hav a broen nek, eght broken gfingrs, one boken thumb, abrkoen hip and i can still do katas and tpye


----------



## thepanjr (Apr 16, 2005)

ok just forget it. Hey i hate been machi man. I dont want to ask the teacher. Think before u write to hard to learn> bad speeling true. Cant stop. Just froget about my unmature post.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey,

I have a very hard time writing and reading. I have to review and correct many times over. I have to re-read each sentence and post to make sure I have worded what I intend to say. As of this moment, I had hit back-space at least a dozen times. And before I hit sumit, I have to read and correct again. And I have to often go back to a post and edit. There is also a preview tab that I use because the post box seems to me, confining to write and read in. Some words still go unnoticed that need correction. Also I suffer, among other things, from dyslexia and dysgraghia.

You have to take your time in thinking and writing. And we all have incorrect spelling and composition apparent from time to time.

I do commend your dedciation in practicing, and hope that you continue to become better as well as wiser.

Thank you for posting

Peace


----------



## thepanjr (Apr 16, 2005)

BEing wise is a scary thought for karate. I dont want to be that wise in karate because ill like tell a lot of comments to a guy and the person will freak out. Right now im trying to move into deep stances. I learned that bassai dai is a really hard kata and i had some mistakes. I didnt learn anything new on it because of some errors.It is a kata for 3 belts higher than me. So what can you expect of a green belt. Brown belt kata look easy when i see them but they are hard for me to do.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Apr 16, 2005)

thepanjr said:
			
		

> BEing wise is a scary thought for karate.


Being wise is not a scary thought.
The wisest man can win esier than the toughest man.



			
				thepanjr said:
			
		

> I dont want to be that wise in karate because ill like tell a lot of comments to a guy and the person will freak out.


Not sure what you mean by this.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 18, 2005)

Did I miss something somewhere?
I thought this thread was about bassai dai.  
thepanjr  which version did you learn.  If your not sure try to give a breakdown of the movements you do and tell us where you feel you need help with it


----------



## thepanjr (Apr 18, 2005)

first it had poen handed block with fist then jum,ping block then insideoutside block and anotther one then turn to other side then outside inside b lock then insideoutside block then sweeping leg block, then outiside inside block then inside outside block then shuto(openhanded block)i learn the next part in 6 days


----------



## searcher (Apr 20, 2005)

What are the stances in these opening moves?

This sequence sounds somewhat similar to one of the Passai that I teach.   Tewll me the stances and I might be able to help you out.


On a side note.   I am not sure where the whole broken neck thing came from, but when I had my hernia fixed 2 years ago I was only able to go from the bed to the couch to the head and back to the bed.   With the comments floating around about the broken neck thing I can't imagine doing anything with a potential spinal injury waiting to happen.   My neck gets stiff and I can't seem to do a whole lot, let alone if it was broken.   thepanjr it is ok to correct anything that you might have miss-posted, but I would do it soon before everyone starts trashing your threads and your posts.  Just trying to help.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Apr 20, 2005)

searcher said:
			
		

> thepanjr it is ok to correct anything that you might have miss-posted, but I would do it soon before everyone starts trashing your threads and your posts. Just trying to help.


It would seem that perhaps things are misinterpreted or taken literal. Maybe in some cases, not a blantant lie, but an exaggeration. For instance "It hurts like Hell". As if anyone should know how Hell hurts.

As far as mis-spellings and mis-composition, I too, have problems. I have to slow down, back space, re-check, re-read. So, I am in no position to critique writings.

However, I agree that posts have to be corrected or clarified, before others, whom desire conflict or bashing.

So, I retract any pun, or mis-interpretation and still stand by these words:

thepanjr,
_I do commend your dedciation in practicing, and hope that you continue to become better as well as wiser.

Thank you for posting_


----------



## thepanjr (Apr 22, 2005)

The stances are front stance and knees bent stance . the knees are bent in shuto move and sweep block move. I learned up to the shuto. I had two mistakes and my friend forgot the kata so we did not learn further.Im the only green belt and my friend(blue belt) in the dojo learning bassai dai. Next time im helping my friend remember the kata before class then we can learn more of it. Ya i can't wait to learn more.Like tommorow.I had the startin move and the next move wrong and that's all.I can't wait till i learn an even more advanced kata like possiblt bassai sho.Maybe who knows . I might learn in two years or four.I hope they have atomatically spelling fixing locators which tell you were mistakes are.i go on msn too so italk to people a diffrent way.So im trying.


----------



## thepanjr (Apr 24, 2005)

Now i learned up to the part where you sidekick then go in to a shuto. I like the punch than go into block position.My friend wasn't there.So it was conveineeeint.soory i dont know how to spell that word.


----------

